# The Catholic Church One of Germany's Largest Purveyors of p0rnography



## dudley (Jan 7, 2012)

The Catholic Church One of Germany's Largest Purveyors of p0rnography 

OK - with that post title you're probably thinking my anti-Roman Catholicism has strayed from the territory of principled doctrinal objection into the shadowy world of conspiracy theory fueled religious bigotry, right? Read on... 

A Lutheran Pastor, Mark Henderson
from Toowoomba, Queensland, Australia wrote in his blog "The Glossator" recently the following:

Germany's largest book publisher, 'Weltbild Verlag' (annual turnover US$1.7 billion), carries 2500 p0rn titles in its inventory, including the usual pictorial magazines featuring explicit nudity and 'erotic' novels. No surprises there, as p0rnography has become increasingly 'mainstream' over the last 20 or so years, poisoning millions of hearts and souls in the process. This news is a surprise, though: 'Weltbild' is owned in toto by the Catholic Church in Germany, with ownership divided between the German Bishops’ Conference (24%), the Archdiocese of Munchen and Freising (13%), the diocese of Augsburg (13%) and 11 other dioceses with percentage ownerships ranging from two to seven percent. 

Does any of this surprise anyone? Has any one else ever read or heard this. I will admit that this did surprise me. However I could see that my belief that the Roman catholic church is a Harlot of Satan would make this very possible.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 7, 2012)

I have no problem believing it, but some more documentation is necessary before I do.


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 7, 2012)

AThornquist said:


> I have no problem believing it, but some more documentation is necessary before I do.



Seems to be a developing story.

Massive German bishops scandal – owned p0rn publishing company « A Blog for Dallas Area Catholics

Weltbild rises again in Germany | The Bookseller

German Church sells shares in publisher amid p0rnography claims | CatholicHerald.co.uk


----------



## dudley (Jan 8, 2012)

rbcbob said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > I have no problem believing it, but some more documentation is necessary before I do.
> ...




Thank you Brother Rob. There are numerous reliable sources on the internet. 

thenewamerican.com/.../9638-german-catholic-bishops-selling-p0rn 

German Catholic Bishops Selling p0rn | Print | 
Written by R. Cort Kirkwood 
Thursday, 03 November 2011 16:11 
Sexual corruption in the Catholic priesthood goes even deeper than anyone thought. Yet while the scandal of homosexual priests molesting teenage boys has nearly bankrupted some parishes in the United States, the sexual perversion in Germany is making the German bishops a mint.

LifeSiteNews.com reported early this week that the German episcopacy is peddling p0rnography and satanism through a major publisher it owns.

Even worse, the bishops can’t claim they didn’t know what the publisher sells. Concerned lay persons have been trying to stop it for at least a decade.

100-percent Ownership

According to LifeSite, the German bishops are 100-percent owners of the second largest publisher in German, Weltbuild. Reported LifeSite:

It is wholly owned by the German bishops and has a $1.7 billion annual turnover. Its 2,500 p0rn titles (with covers too sexually explicit to reproduce) include perverse sexual fantasy of every type. WELTBILD also sells books promoting Satanism, the occult, esoterism, and anti-Christian atheist propaganda.

And that isn’t the only perversion the bishops are peddling. They also own 50 percent of another bookseller that publishes pornographic novels.

Get Lost

But worse than the publishing itself is the response Catholic laity received when they tried to put a stop to the scandal.

LifeSite reported that Catholic activist Gabriele Kuby sent a 70-page file to every German bishop outlining the problem. The bishops rebuffed her. “Each of the affected bishops received 70 pages of documentation in 2008 detailing the fact that the publishing company was selling the pornographic titles,” the website reported.

She noted that most bishops ignored the communications, not even bothering to reply. The Archdiocese of Munich did reply, said Kuby, but she says their response was “arrogant and spiteful.”

Another Catholic, Bernhard Mueller, who runs the Catholic magazine Pur, finally blew the whistle. He “was himself involved in trying to have the bishops resolve the scandal internally,” LifeSite reported.

Now, PUR’s front page story covering the current state of affairs is titled “Bishops as p0rn producers.”

In his coverage of the now-public scandal, Mueller describes the 10-year-long attempt to convince the bishops to take action on the matter. He concludes: “But over the years, all internal efforts to bring the scandal have come to nothing.”

Corruption Rampant in Catholic Hierarchy

In an opinion piece for LifeSite, Steve Jalevac explained that the exposure of a sodomite underground that appears to control the hierarchy, doesn’t seem to have done much good, and he praises the secular media for bringing the terrible scandal to light.

“Once again,” he wrote, “even though they have a strong anti-Christian bias, secular media are owed thanks for exposing important facts that Church leaders and their tightly controlled Catholic media withhold from the public.”

Many bishops still do not seem to have learned a thing from the huge sex abuse scandals of not too many years ago. Denial, cover up the truth and attack the credibility and character of the whistleblowers still seem to be the mandatory elements of the response template, unless finally forced to take at least some action by public revelations of undeniable facts.

Jalevac also wrote that the sexual corruption mainly involves homosexuality and that it runs from the hierarchy through the priesthood down through seminaries and Catholic colleges. “Active homosexuality and acceptance of homosexuality among the clergy, including bishops and even cardinals and among religious, and in Catholic colleges and schools, and in the literature and programs in these institutions, has to a large degree still not been faced and firmly dealt with,” he wrote.

This reality is massively related to all the problems in the Church in the West. Scratch under the surface of many unexplainable, disturbing actions and neglects of clergy, and frequently, as I have personally found over the years, homosexuality is involved. In a smaller number of cases, other violations of sexual chastity are found. I have been amazed how accurate this rule of thumb has turned out to be.

Wildly dissident, rebellious educational institutions, such as Washington’s Georgetown University or Loyola U, are still not remotely held accountable by Church officials, as these colleges continue to form and spew out more fundamentally anti-Christian and sexually disordered graduates.

Faithful priests and bishops suffer under this regime of erotopathy that church leaders have permitted to spread, and those who try to rectify are “subject to harsh retributions,” Jalevac noted.

The German p0rn situation, from all the evidence I have seen over the years, was likely allowed to continue because a fair number of influential German clergy at all levels and their bureaucrats and other advisers possibly have no problem with this kind of p0rn and may use it themselves. Such is the degree of moral corruption that appears to exist in some parts of the Church, especially in the affluent, very comfortable and increasingly faithless West.

Massive German bishops scandal – owned p0rn publishing company November 1, 2011 
Posted by tantamergo in asshatery, Basics, disaster, episcopate, General Catholic, horror, scandals, sickness. 
trackback 
Those structures that were condemned by Pope Benedict, and which I’d like to see blown up. This is what I mean. The German bishop’s conference were 100% owners of a company that sold over 2500 p0rn titles. They were warned for years. They did nothing. The scandal is immense. Fr. George David Byers has offered to burn all their souls in hell:

After ten years of being internally warned by faithful Catholics, including in a 70-page dossier sent to all of Germany’s main bishops, the scandal of the German bishops’ ownership of a publishing company that sells a large volume of p0rn has hit the mainstream media. 

Last week the mainstream media outed the fact that the German bishops are 100% owners of one of the most profitable book companies in Germany. The huge company, in addition to offering many religious and other ethical books and items, also peddles 2500 p0rn titles and additional books highly offensive to Christian principles. 

A spokesman for the bishops promised immediate corrective action. However, the false pretense of ignorance about the situation has only served to add to the scandal, especially for faithful Catholics who were treated with silence and even disdain when they repeatedly attempted for years to bring the scandal to an end out of public view.

WELTBILD, is the second largest bookselling company in Germany. It is wholly owned by the German bishops and has a $1.7 billion annual turnover. Its 2,500 p0rn titles (with covers too sexually explicit to reproduce) include perverse sexual fantasy of every type. WELTBILD also sells books promoting Satanism, the occult, esoterism, and anti-Christian atheist propaganda.

More than that, the bishops are also 50% owners in another company – Ver-lagsgruppe Droemer Knaur – which actually produces the pornographic novels.

German Catholic author Gabriele Kuby, who has for years pointed out to bishops various shortcomings in the Catholic Church in her nation, said that the worst thing about the current public scandal is the hypocrisy. 

The faithful in Germany have been trying for over 10 years to get this “oversight” corrected. What a laugh – oversight. The bishops knew to a man what was going on, and chose to preach chastity and sell p0rnography. As if the Church had a pathetic enough standing in Germany, now it gets this. No wonder there is essentially no Church left there, with shepherds such as this it takes a major act of Grace just to stay in communion with the Church. Here we have the bishops of a major country being purveyors of sin, helping to destroy souls. It is abominable. They deserve what they will get. Here’s some more from Fr. Byers:

Oh, and, by the way, burning at the stake is within the purview of the present Code of Canon Law of the Church. It fits under a “just penalty.” Is burning at the stake too much for leading tens of millions of people into sin. No. Is it too romanticized, to Middleagey for our day? No.

Just remember the logic of the Lord’s comments to Tyre and Sidon about Sodom and Gomorrah, and the conversation God had with Abraham about whether these rape-everyone-continuously towns should or should not be destroyed by brimstone and fire. The logic is that in the their destruction, at least some were saved in repentence. Perhaps some of the bishops would be saved in their repentance if they were burned at the stake. Otherwise, all of those responsible might just go straight to hell.

Sorry for the rant. But I’ve just seen too much of this truly damnable hypocrisy.


----------

